# slot cutter



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

i am thinking about buying a slot cutter to make t track for a router table. 

I have come to this idea as I can't find any where locally that sells t track on it's own (metal) and I have found comments on other forums that are based in the uk that there are router bits that cut t track 

does any one have any opinions on this open to all comments both for and against this. 

also if any one know of a shop in England that ether sales the slot cutter or actual t track that would be great too 

many thanks 

Chris


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i wouldn't cut a "t" in the wood, and expect the wood to provide much strngth in the use of T-slot style clamps or stops. I would route a groove and install a metal t-track.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21967&filter=t track


----------



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

TimPa said:


> i wouldn't cut a "t" in the wood, and expect the wood to provide much strngth in the use of T-slot style clamps or stops. I would route a groove and install a metal t-track.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21967&filter=t%20track


problem being I am in England and in an area where no one sales t track. 

also I have heard that if I support the t track with packing on the nut it increases it's strength? 

how ever I would prefer to get the metal t track but can't find and and rockler doesn't ship to uk cheaply


----------

